# need driver for dell dimension 8400 ethernet card



## flatlander (Aug 12, 2009)

My hard drive crashed, & I installed new one, which seems to work OK except now computer does not recognize ethernet card (among other hardware not recognized). Computer is Dell Dimension 8400 running Windows XP SP2. I cannot find a disk containing drivers in any of system disks I saved, and the Dell website has not been any help so far (I may not be navigating it properly). Looking inside computer it appears that ethernet card is attached to motherboard (I am not an expert). The connector that cable connects to has the following stamped on it inside the computer where it is attached to motherboard:
MAGJACK
BEL STEWART
0862-1J1T-G3
0436 WM

Where can I get a driver for this?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Go to the Dell site and input Service Tag.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=DIM_PNT_P4_8400&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------

